# Your Feel Good Classical Music



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine is the Dolly Suite composed by Faure!! Takes me back to my childhood when the BBC broadcast "Listen with Mother" and they always finished with that music!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

L'isle joyeuse by Debussy; Appalachian Spring by Aaron Copland; Concord Piano Sonata by Ives; Le tombeau de Couperin by Ravel; any organ fugue by J.S. Bach.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

My feel good pieces are for the most part not any of the big war horses. For the feel good thing I prefer really well written work by lesser known composers. E.g. John Field:






Now is that delightful or what?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Music with wide interval leaps tends to give me (perhaps the illusion of) more energy. I usually recommend this Handel organ concerto movement as the happiest music, and it works as feel good music too.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Judith said:


> Mine is the Dolly Suite composed by Faure!! Takes me back to my childhood when the BBC broadcast "Listen with Mother" and they always finished with that music!!


Yes, many of Faure's works are wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Shostakovich's Festive Overture, preferably conducted by Karel Ancerl. The feel-good part is, I used to play it in high school, and it brings back good memories.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Chopin's Barcarolle - put yourself in that gondola.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Sibelius Symphony no 5
Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings
Grieg Symphonic Dances
Gershwin Piano Comcerto in F
Stravinsky Pulcinella

If I'm feeling tired, worn out or blue I can put any of these pieces and immediately feel better. If I play any of these, I know that life is good.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Rossini Overtures always get me going in an upbeat mood.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Most of my favorite operas are feel good pieces for me.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Brandenburg concertos and Orchestral suites by Bach. Many suites by Telemann. Duos for flute and oboe by WF Bach. Paris symphonies by Haydn. Symphony 40 by Mozart.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi /Mozart overtures will do that job.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Verdi /Mozart overtures will do that job.


Amen to that!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Bach's trio sonatas!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vivaldi 's Four Seasons also, reminds me of mortality.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

A very captivating feelgood piece by Mozart that brought a whole prison to a halt, but the Governor's wrath because he didn't appreciate the stunt:






But it made Andy happy for a few minutes followed by two weeks in solitary confinement.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Genoveva said:


> A very captivating feelgood piece by Mozart that brought a whole prison to a halt, but the Governor's wrath because he didn't appreciate the stunt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best movies ever. I still have no idea what those Italian ladies are singing about though.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Haydn string quartets:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Mendelssohn chamber music, concertos, or symphonies rarely fail to lift my spirits
Boccherini string quintets probably make this list too.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Alexander Borodin's String Quartet No.2. Feel Good to the nth degree!






Johann Strauss II's aria The Laughing Song.






Also, Rossini's William Tell Overture .


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Easy to answer this one:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Copland's piano piece The Cat and The Mouse. When I was very young, I dreamed of the day when I could play that piece. Finally that magical day came when I was about 16 years old. I was overjoyed! I performed it in many piano recitals that year.

"As time goes by," it becomes more difficult to feel that kind of enchantment. Yet, even now, almost 20 years later, The Cat and The Mouse still stirs up memories of the anticipation and excitement that I once felt.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Copland's piano piece The Cat and The Mouse. When I was very young, I dreamed of the day when I could play that piece. Finally that magical day came when I was about 16 years old. I was overjoyed! I performed it in many piano recitals that year.
> 
> "As time goes by," it becomes more difficult to feel that kind of enchantment. Yet, even now, almost 20 years later, The Cat and The Mouse still stirs up memories of the anticipation and excitement that I once felt.


I love Copland. The twelve Emily Dickinson songs are quite lovely, but tend to leave me more melancholy than happy.

Rodeo and El Salon Mexico are quite uplifting!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

Shostakovich's Walzt comes to mind.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

"I Bought Me A Cat" - Copland


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Olias said:


> "I Bought Me A Cat" - Copland


My feel-good piece is also a cat piece by Copland--The Cat and the Mouse. (See post #22 for more info...) It's interesting that we both find comfort in Copland's cat music!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Grainger's Lincolnshire Posy is a delight to listen to. The Lord Melbourne movement is a particular favorite of mine. It conjures images of sailors singing enthusiastically and a bit drunkenly in a British pub, which was the intention if I'm not mistaken!
Also- Gershwin's Cuban Overture, some of Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker, some of Bernstein's West Side Story, and others. But these are the first to come to mind.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Mozart piano sonatas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

All people are fictional.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Weston said:


> Music with wide interval leaps tends to give me (perhaps the illusion of) more energy. I usually recommend this Handel organ concerto movement as the happiest music, and it works as feel good music too.


The octave leap that begins Mozart's Haffner always brings a smile. As does the Trout, a number of Rossini overtures (as well as the Figaro overture), Dvorak's Serenades, a lot of Haydn, Debussy's En Bateau . . . I could go on.

And not quite the same, but I always describe this as my "comfort album." To be specific the original album with the Bach tracks only.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Many of Haydn's Piano Trios
Grieg's "The Last Spring"
Dvorak's Humoresque and Slavonic Dances
Many of Debussy's and Ravel's works
Borodin's String Quartet No.2
Rachmaninoff's third movement adagio from Symphony No.2
Elgar's Cockaigne Overture
Butterworth's The Banks of Green Willow
Delius' Summer Evening


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Inspired by a previous poster:

Pleasures of Their Company
Christopher Parkening and Kathleen Battle.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

right now (and for the last couple of days) it is the two symphonies by Kalinnikov......


----------

